# [Misplaced post]



## KristinRyan (Apr 10, 2014)

[Misplaced]


----------



## KristinRyan (Apr 10, 2014)

Pardon my title... Apparently I didn't  delete the whole title before rewriting it more succinctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2014)

Per TUG Policy, we ask that all "Sightings Requests" be posted on the Sightings Forum, and you must be a TUG member to access that forum - it is a benefit of TUG membership.


----------

